# Adobe Flash Player 11.4.402.265 ist da!



## NiCo-pc (21. August 2012)

Der neue Adobe Flash Player 11.4.402.265 ist da!

Außerdem ist Adobe AIR 3.4 da!
*
Fixed Issues                                      *


Netstream crashes intermittently on disconnect(3193417)
Issue with stopping live audio streaming on AIR Android(3188340)
drawWithQuality() does not render filters properly on Android devices(3224928)
Clipborad.generalClipboard.setData doesn't work on iOS(3226045)
Some FLV video content does not play in Flash Player on Windows (3187569)
Only right side audio playing in Flash Player based apps in Firefox on Windows(3289279)
Mouse Lock feature disabled after entering Full Screen Interactive mode(3174344)
[iOS5] TextFields with embedded fonts garbled on mobile devices(3161138)
First frame of some live streaming contents freezes(3207896)
Application icons for 50X50, 100X100, 1024X1024 are now supported for iOS applications in the Application Descriptor(3217144)
Applications using Native extensions sometimes crash on iOS when using certain external libraries.eg. Libxml2.dylib (3226974)
Some deviation is observed when a launch image of resolution 768 x  1004 or 1024 x 748 is packaged in a full-screen iPad application.  (3230762). The new guidelines for using launch images can be referred to  here
H264 videos on iOS crash when switching between two NetStreams attached to a StageVideo object(3206438)
Issue with CameraRoll.browseForImage() causes transparency loss resulting in white color(3291312)
 *New Features                                          *


ActionScript Workers (Flash Player)
Sandbox Bridge support (Flash Player)
Licensing support: Flash Player Premium Features for Gaming (Flash Player)
Stage3D "constrained" profile for increased GPU reach (Flash Player and AIR)
LZMA support for ByteArray (Flash Player and AIR)
StageVideo attachCamera/Camera improvements (Flash Player and AIR)
Compressed texture with alpha support for Stage3D (Flash Player and AIR)
DXT Encoding(Flash Player and AIR)
Deprecated Carbon APIs for AIR (AIR)
Direct AIR deployment using ADT (AIR)
Push Notifications for iOS (AIR)
Ambient AudioPlaybackMode (AIR)
Exception Support in Native Extensions for iOS (AIR)
New option in ADT to list the attached mobile devices (AIR)
ADT option to resolve ANE symbol conflicts on iOS (AIR)
*Known Issues                                         *


Matrix3D's transformVector() incorrectly transforms w component(3190677)
[iOS] On iOS 4.3, Compressed Cubemaps with Alpha does not properly render(3282166)
navigateToURL issues with high-ascii characters does not properly work for AIR Desktop Applications(3161093)
[iOS] On some content, Installing an .ipa file with AIR 3.4  occasionally fails with Installation Error:  PackageExtractionFailed(3220974)
When using –hideAneLibSymbols flag while packaging an application  for iOS, only the framework and library linking linker options, and  options such as -ios_version_min should be used in the ANEs platform.xml  file
 Adobe continues to work with the iOS 6 Beta SDK and resolving issues. Current known issues are:


Geo-location permission dialog doesn't show up on iOS 6 Beta(3291688)
AIR applications packaged with AIR 3.4 SDK & iOS 6 Beta SDK  don’t support AutoOrients for Upside down on iPod and iPhone(3286288)
Any application packaged with AIR 3.4 SDK and iOS 6 Beta SDK does not support aspectRatio tag on iOS 5.1 device(3286320)

Quelle Adobe

mfg


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. August 2012)

> Der neue Adobe Flash Player 11.4.402.265 ist da!



Ist doch nur wieder ne Spachtelmasse wo versucht wird die unzähligen Löcher zu stopfen, wer Adobe benutzt ist sowieso Risiko-bereit eingestellt, den wer installiert sich schon absichtlich eine Sicherheitslücke das so groß ist wie ein Scheunentor


----------



## NiCo-pc (21. August 2012)

Deaktivierst du Flash Player im Firefox Browser? mfg


----------



## blackout24 (21. August 2012)

Bin ich froh wenn HTML5 Flash endlich vollständig ersetzt hat auf Youtube bin ich schon umgestiegen, bloss die Videos mit Werbung die ich dank AdBlock nicht sehe
werden noch mit Flash abgespielt.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (21. August 2012)

Dir ist schon klar, dass Flash mehr kann als nur videos encoden?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. August 2012)

Wo ist die Quelle ? 
Oder sonst was ?


----------



## TempestX1 (21. August 2012)

> Adobe Flash Player 11.4.402.265 ist da!


Mir wäre es lieber wenn es niemals kommen würde und auch komplett eingestellt wird.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass Flash mehr kann als nur videos encoden?


Ja. Zum Beispiel bunt blinkende Werbung anzeigen mit Ton.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. August 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Mir wäre es lieber wenn es niemals kommen würde und auch komplett eingestellt wird.
> 
> 
> Ja. Zum Beispiel bunt blinkende Werbung anzeigen mit Ton.


 
Ich würde mal sagen die geilsten und interaktivsten Seiten sind mit Flash gemacht. aber egal 

Beispiel
derBauer® Audio Visual Media since 1999 | LU: 2012.05.25


----------



## danthe (21. August 2012)

Weiß jemand, ob man mittlerweile wieder das Logitech G35 verwenden kann, ohne dass der Sound hoffnungslos übersteuert ist? Bleibe schon seit einer Weile auf 11.3.2xx irgendwas deswegen.
(Adobe) Flash könnte mir echt gestohlen bleiben wenn man es nicht so oft bräuchte...


----------



## Placebo (21. August 2012)

Ist das überhaupt eine richtige News? Ich meine, es gibt keinen Link zur Quelle ("Quelle: Adobe" ist in etwa so aussagekräftig, wie "Quelle: Google") und es wurde nichts eigenständig geschrieben


----------



## XT1024 (21. August 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Bin ich froh wenn HTML5 Flash endlich vollständig ersetzt hat


 
Oder zu 90% ersetzt.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass Flash mehr kann als nur videos encoden?


 Ohja überflüssige Spiele gibt es auch noch 
Flash wird _von mir_ zu >90% für Videos "gebraucht". Und unsichtbare  Werbung... Ach und gelegentlich ein Menü oder ein paar buttons - auch kein Argument Pro flash. 



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen die geilsten und interaktivsten Seiten sind mit Flash gemacht. aber egal
> 
> Beispiel
> derBauer® Audio Visual Media since 1999 | LU: 2012.05.25


 Mehr must-have Beispiele bitte. Für solche Einzelfälle würde _ich_ in Zukunft aber kein flash installieren...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (21. August 2012)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Mehr must-have Beispiele bitte. Für solche Einzelfälle würde _ich_ in Zukunft aber kein flash installieren...



Na ja aus Sicht eines Web entwicklers ist es recht einfach, denn lieber verbringe ich ein paar Stunden damit etwas in flash zu realisieren als tage um das selbe in js und html5/css3 umzusetzen, welches nicht mal 100% von allen Browsern unterstützt wird und man demzufolge auch noch gesonderte styles schreiben muss. Wenn dir das Freude macht deine Zeit zu verschwenden die man durchaus für wichtigeres verwenden kann beim webpage Bauen, dann tu die kein Zwang an aber ich will auf dauer Geld verdienen.


----------



## Laggy.NET (21. August 2012)

Kapier nicht, warum viele Flash so hassen, dass sie es nicht installieren. Wenn euch das zeug nervt, habt ihr mit Sicherheit eh Adblock installiert. So wie wahrscheinlich 95% aller Leute hier im Forum. Also bekommt man Flash nur bei Videos oder Spielen zu sehen. Und wo ist hier jetzt genau das Problem? Nen dicken i7, 8GB RAM und ne HighEnd Grafikkarte kaufen und dann meckern, weil ein Programm, das selbst auf Smartphones akzeptabel läuft angeblich zu viele Ressourcen verbrauchen würde oder zu unsicher wäre?

Ich finde das Lächerlich. Als wär Flash das einzige "unnötige" Programm, das ihr auf eurem PC installiert habt.... Thats life! 
Was insteressiert es denn, ob da nun für ein Video Flash geladen wird oder nicht? Das macht absolut keinen Unterschied.

An der Tatsache, dass Flash viel genutzt wird kann man eh nichts ändern. Absolut unverständlich, wie man sich darüber auch nur eine Minute aufregen kann.


----------



## Atma (22. August 2012)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Kapier nicht, warum viele Flash so hassen, dass sie es nicht installieren. Wenn euch das zeug nervt, habt ihr mit Sicherheit eh Adblock installiert. So wie wahrscheinlich 95% aller Leute hier im Forum. Also bekommt man Flash nur bei Videos oder Spielen zu sehen. Und wo ist hier jetzt genau das Problem? Nen dicken i7, 8GB RAM und ne HighEnd Grafikkarte kaufen und dann meckern, weil ein Programm, das selbst auf Smartphones akzeptabel läuft angeblich zu viele Ressourcen verbrauchen würde oder zu unsicher wäre?
> 
> Ich finde das Lächerlich. Als wär Flash das einzige "unnötige" Programm, das ihr auf eurem PC installiert habt.... Thats life!
> Was insteressiert es denn, ob da nun für ein Video Flash geladen wird oder nicht? Das macht absolut keinen Unterschied.
> ...


Du magst weitestgehend recht haben. Bedenke jedoch, dass es ein Internet abseits von PCGH & Co. gibt . Dort halten sich User auf, die mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht so viel Ahnung von Flash und seiner Geschichte haben, oder es ist ihnen egal. Und genau jene User sind es, die oft! völlig unbeabsichtigt Opfer von Trojanern, Spyware, Keyloggern etc. werden, die Lücken in Flash ausnutzen. Man könnte vielen Leuten Stress, Ärger und Ungereimtheiten ersparen, indem Flash einfach komplett wegrationalisiert wird. Welchen Nutzen haben wir denn heute noch großartig von Flash? YouTube läuft zum Großteil schon in HTML5, so dass man auch da nicht zwingend drauf angewiesen ist. Adobe beschert uns heutzutage eigentlich nur noch mit einem: Gefühlt alle 1-2 Wochen ein Update für Flash, weil für 10 geschlossene Lücken wieder 50 neue gefunden wurden. Da kann man echt nur noch die Augen verdrehen und mit Unverständnis reagieren!

Flash hat seine Zeit gehabt und es sollte viel mehr Energie investiert werden, damit es endlich zu Grabe getragen wird. Ähnlich wie es MS mit dem IE6 macht.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (22. August 2012)

Genauso ist Javascript unsicher, nur scheint da niemand drüber zu reden, denn mit eval() kannst du ganz einfach schadcode injecten und somit auch trojaner und keylogger auf dem rechner bringen.

Nichts ist sicher, nur wie eben die Medien damit umgehen und wie viel man dem überhype glauben schenken darf ist fraglich. 
Viele nutzen den IE nicht, ich schon immer und habe mir schon seit Jahren nichts mehr eingefangen und wenn dann wars eh meine eigene Schuld. Das mag daran liegen, dass der IE6/7 nicht gerade flott war und einige lücken hatte (die MS aber auch zeitnah schloss). 

Mittlerweile ist der IE9 ein guter Browser geworden, jetzt muss nur noch die HTML5 und CSS3 kompatibilität auf chrome niveau gebracht werden und schon gäbe es keinen Grund mehr nicht den IE zu nutzen. 
Der Mensch scheint ein Gewohnheitstier zu sein aber wenn Ihr so nachtragend auch mit euren Mitmenschen umgehen würdet, dann wäre die Menschliche Rasse wohl schon ausgestorben.

(Das habe ich alles im IE geschrieben, wer sich also nichts einfangen möchte macht am bessten die Augen zu! Ups, das hätte ich wohl über mein Text schreiben sollen  )


----------



## kühlprofi (22. August 2012)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Genauso ist Javascript unsicher, nur scheint da niemand drüber zu reden, denn mit eval() kannst du ganz einfach schadcode injecten und somit auch trojaner und keylogger auf dem rechner bringen.
> 
> Nichts ist sicher, nur wie eben die Medien damit umgehen und wie viel man dem überhype glauben schenken darf ist fraglich.
> Viele nutzen den IE nicht, ich schon immer und habe mir schon seit Jahren nichts mehr eingefangen und wenn dann wars eh meine eigene Schuld. Das mag daran liegen, dass der IE6/7 nicht gerade flott war und einige lücken hatte (die MS aber auch zeitnah schloss).
> ...



Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht. Es wird eh alles miesgeredet, vorallem hier im Forum ist es extrem. Klar darf man Sicherheitsbedenken haben, aber es gibt auch Vorteile die Flash bietet. 
Man müsste auch PDF's abschaffen, da der Adobe Reader lücken hat. Und Windows allgemein sollte man abschaffen, da es lücken hat. Ja auch der IE 10, IE 9 und IE 8 hat Lücken. Schaffen wir doch einfach alles ab - es ist eh alles ******** 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *blackout24* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin ich froh wenn HTML5 Flash endlich vollständig ersetzt hat

Das wird wohl noch ein paar Jährchen dauern, falls dieser Fall überhaupt eintreten wird.


----------



## blackout24 (22. August 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht. Es wird eh alles miesgeredet, vorallem hier im Forum ist es extrem. Klar darf man Sicherheitsbedenken haben, aber es gibt auch Vorteile die Flash bietet.
> Man müsste auch PDF's abschaffen, da der Adobe Reader lücken hat. Und Windows allgemein sollte man abschaffen, da es lücken hat. Ja auch der IE 10, IE 9 und IE 8 hat Lücken. Schaffen wir doch einfach alles ab - es ist eh alles ********
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich benutze den Adobe Reader z.B. nicht. Google warnt selbst davor das Ding zu benutzen.
Google warns of using Adobe Reader - particularly on Linux - The H Open: News and Features
Wobei sowieo keiner in Linux freiwillige Adobe Reader installiert, wenn Evince und Okular quasi der standard PDF Betrachter ist und 100x besser.

Adobe als Firma gibt einfach ein lächerliches Bild damit ab. Das setzt sich bei Flash fort. Seit über einem Jahr muss man sich nach der Flash Installation in Linux
einen fix Installieren, damit nicht bei Hardware Beschleunigung durch eine NVDIA Karte die Leute in Videos wie Schlümpfe aussehen mit blau angelaufenem
Gesicht.  Click!Bis die mal 64 Bit Binaries heraus gebracht haben, war auch ein totaler Krampf ist ja nicht schon ein Jahrzehnt des neuen Jahrtausends vorbei und man muss
noch in der Vergangenheit leben.


----------



## Medcha (22. August 2012)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ist das überhaupt eine richtige News? Ich meine, es gibt keinen Link zur Quelle ("Quelle: Adobe" ist in etwa so aussagekräftig, wie "Quelle: Google") und es wurde nichts eigenständig geschrieben


 Hä??? Was soll man denn bei der Art von News auch noch dazu schreiben? Wie sinnfrei ist das denn? Hört doch einfach mal auf, nach Fehlern bei anderen zu suchen. Das ist ja peinlich! Was bezweckst du denn mit deiner Post? Alle Daten sind da, und ne Quelle ist bei diesem Fall auch überflüssig, weil JEDER weiß, wo es her kommt. Also, was soll das? Einfach nur rummeckern oder gibt es einen anderen Grund, den du noch nicht genannt hast - vielleicht versteht man dich dann.


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2012)

Guten Morgen!

@ TE

Bitte die News gemäß den verbindlichen Regeln überarbeiten. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/193227-user-news-leitfaden-und-verbindliche-regeln.html

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Placebo (22. August 2012)

Medcha schrieb:


> Hä??? Was soll man denn bei der Art von News auch noch dazu schreiben? Wie sinnfrei ist das denn? Hört doch einfach mal auf, nach Fehlern bei anderen zu suchen. Das ist ja peinlich! Was bezweckst du denn mit deiner Post? Alle Daten sind da, und ne Quelle ist bei diesem Fall auch überflüssig, weil JEDER weiß, wo es her kommt. Also, was soll das? Einfach nur rummeckern oder gibt es einen anderen Grund, den du noch nicht genannt hast - vielleicht versteht man dich dann.


 Da kann man einiges schreiben: 
Hintergrund zu Flash; gibt es besondere neue Features (weswegen die News vielleicht veröffentlicht wurde)?; eine Einleitung; eine eigene Meinung (z.B. mich enntäuscht, dass dieser Bug immer noch nicht behoben wurde; toll, dass dieses Feature endlich vorhanden ist, das erleichtert das arbeiten mit.....); oder zumindest die Übersetzung der Liste (hab ich auch gemacht, siehe hier)


----------



## stna1981 (23. August 2012)

Im Prinzip hat Adobe 'Flash' doch selbst beerdigt, als sie es für die meisten Geräte aus dem Play Store entfernt haben...

Zur News:
Ob man für jedes neue Release einer Software ne News schreiben muss, sei mal dahingestelt... gilt generell für jede Software, nicht nur Flash.


----------



## kühlprofi (23. August 2012)

XT1024 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Mehr must-have Beispiele bitte. Für solche Einzelfälle würde _ich_ in Zukunft aber kein flash installieren...


 
60 Creative Flash Websites You Should Not Miss


----------



## Elvar (24. August 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> 60 Creative Flash Websites You Should Not Miss


 
Mmmmmhhh.... Burger.


----------



## BikeRider (24. August 2012)

Meinetwegen kann man den Flashplayer-Müll abschaffen.

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass der Flash-Player im Taskmanager unter laufende Prozesse zweimal aktiv ist ?


----------



## Jim hawkins (25. August 2012)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass Flash mehr kann als nur videos encoden?



Ja. haufen Probleme. Wird Zeit das Flash vollständig ersetzt wird.


----------

